# 과거 기준시에서의 추측/추정 표현 선어말은?



## Listenever

How *would *she and her baby live?

영어에서 would 는 현재와 과거의 기준시에서 미래를 나타내는 말로 모두 사용되는데;
‘어떻게 그녀와 그녀의 아기가 살아가*겠*나’ 라는 우리말은
현재 기준시에서만 사용되는 말인가요, 과거 기준시에서도 미래를 나타내는 말로 사용할 수 있나요?
똑같이 사용될 수 없다면, 과거 기준시에서 미래를 나타내는 선어말 표현은 어떤 것인가요?


설령 똑같이 사용된다 하여도, 다음의 예는 좀 달라질 수 있을 것 같습니다.
She *would *lose her job.
‘그녀는 직업을 잃*을 것이다*’ 
이 말은 현재 기준시에서는 가능하지만, 
과거 기준시일 경우에, ‘잃을 것이다’ 라는 미래 표현은 가능해 보이지 않습니다.
이럴 경우, 흔히 ‘잃*을 것이었다*’ 라고 하는 표현을 쓰는 것 같은데, 이게 맞는 표현인가요? 안 되면 달리 어떤 표현을 써야 하나요?


----------



## Rance

"잃을 것이었다" 보다는 "잃었을 것이다" 가 자연스러워 보이네요.
나중에 일어나는 일은 예측하는 건 한가지 가정이므로 conditional tense를 씁니다.

세가지 형태가 있는데

I. 일어날 확률이 높을 경우
She will lose her job. 
그녀는 직업을 잃을 것이다.

II. 이론상 가능할 경우
She would lose her job.
그녀는 직업을 잃을 수도 있다.

III. 이미 과거라 일어나지 못할 경우
She would have lost her job.
그녀는 직업을 잃었을 것이다.

과거에 대한 추측은 세번째 케이스이므로 would have 를 쓰시면 됩니다.


----------



## rabbitkim85

"어떻게 그녀와 그녀의 아기가 살아가겠나'는 
현재 기준시에서 미래를 추측할 때 사용되는 어미입니다.
과거 기준시에서 미래를 나타내는 선어말 표현은 
"어떻게 그녀와 그녀의 아기가 살아갔겠나" 가 되겠습니다.

She would lose her job.
"그녀는 직업을 잃을 것이다" 는 listenever 님 말씀대로 현재 기준시에서 미래를 추측할 때만 가능하며
과거 기준시에서 미래를 나타내는 선어말 표현은
쓰신대로 "그녀는 직업을 잃을 것이었다" 라고 하시면 맞는 표현이라고 생각합니다.

예를 들면 과거 시점에서 쓰여진 소설이 있다고 할 때, 다음과 같은 문장이 나올 수 있습니다.
"공장 사정이 어렵다는 말을 들었을 때, 영희는 슬프게 울었다.
그 공장이 문을 닫으면, 그녀는 직업을 잃을 것이었다."
(=If the factory went bankrupt, she would have lost her job)

다른 표현도 가능합니다.
"그녀는 직업을 잃었을 것이다" 도 가능한데, 역시 과거 기준시에서 미래를 추측하는 어미입니다.
두 가지 의미를 가질 수 있습니다.

첫째, 단순히 과거 기준시에서 미래를 추측하는 경우입니다. ("잃을 것이었다"와 같은 용법입니다)
예) "영희는 굉장히 게으른 아이였다. 그대로라면 그녀는 직업을 잃었을 것이다."
(=Younghee was a very lazy girl. If she didn't change, she  would have lost her job)

둘째, 가정(hypothetical conditional)의 의미를 가지게 되어
과거 사실과 반대되는 사실과 결과를 의미하게 됩니다.
예를 들면
"그 공장이 문을 닫았더라면, 그녀는 직업을 잃었을 것이다"
=If the factory had gone bankrupt, she would have lost her job.
(=그 공장은 문을 닫지 않았고, 그녀는 직업을 잃지 않았다라는 의미입니다)


----------



## chemnerd

> "그녀는 직업을 잃을 것이었다" 라고 하시면 맞는 표현이라고 생각합니다.



올바른 표현 아닙니다. 그녀는 직업을 잃었을 것이다가 적합합니다.



> 예를 들면 과거 시점에서 쓰여진 소설이 있다고 할 때, 다음과 같은 문장이 나올 수 있습니다.
> "공장 사정이 어렵다는 말을 들었을 때, 영희는 슬프게 울었다.
> 그 공장이 문을 닫으면, 그녀는 직업을 잃을 것이었다."



역시 어색한 문장입니다. 굳이 '이었다'를 쓰고 싶으면 '그녀는 직업을 잃을 참이었다'로 쓸 수 있지만, 그녀는 직업을 잃었을 것이다로 적어도 의미 전달에 무리가 없습니다.



> 첫째, 단순히 과거 기준시에서 미래를 추측하는 경우입니다. ("잃을 것이었다"와 같은 용법입니다)
> 예) "영희는 굉장히 게으른 아이였다. 그대로라면 그녀는 직업을 잃었을 것이다."
> (=Younghee was a very lazy girl. If she didn't change, she would have lost her job)
> 
> 둘째, 가정(hypothetical conditional)의 의미를 가지게 되어
> 과거 사실과 반대되는 사실과 결과를 의미하게 됩니다.



두 문장 모두 추측을 뜻합니다.


----------

